# Minecraft Spieler move/run (bewegen)



## modder_MC (16. Okt 2019)

Hallo,

ich programmiere zurzeit ein Minecraft Plugin, indem ein Spieler laufen/rennen oder sich bewegen soll (einen bestimmte Anzahl an Blöcken). Hab im Internet schon so einig Seiten durchstöbert, allerdings kein brauchbares Ergebnis erzielt. 
Es soll sozusagen den Tastendruck "W" ersetzten und in der Minecraft API mit eingebunden sein d.h. es soll nach Möglichkeit kein Robot sein, da ich den Spieler halt zum Bsp. nur drei Blöcke in X-Richtung bewegen möchten.

Wäre echt super, wenn mir da jemand einen Tipp oder ein kleines Beispiel schicken könnte.
Danke im voraus (;

VG
modder


----------

